# Lost Vape Drone DNA250c



## YzeOne (7/9/21)

Can I use this mod as a normal (non-squonking) mod with my RTA's ?
If yes, are there any conversion steps to follow ?
TIA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/9/21)

YzeOne said:


> Can I use this mod as a normal (non-squonking) mod with my RTA's ?
> If yes, are there any conversion steps to follow ?
> TIA


Sure, I dont see why not. I use my Pulse 80w with the Dvarw on occasion, just remember to pull the bottle so you dont squonk the tank out of habit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## YzeOne (7/9/21)

blujeenz said:


> Sure, I dont see why not. I use my Pulse 60w with the Dvarw on occasion, just remember to pull the bottle so you dont squonk the tank out of habit.



Thank you! I thought as much.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/9/21)

YzeOne said:


> Thank you! I thought as much.



If you don't like the way it looks without a bottle, just put an empty one in

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (7/9/21)

As above, no issue using as a mod without squonking. A little OT but the Furyan bottle you can assemble upside down and use as juice container when using an RTA or non squonk RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne (7/9/21)

Stranger said:


> As above, no issue using as a mod without squonking. A little OT but the Furyan bottle you can assemble upside down and use as juice container when using an RTA or non squonk RDA



Oh OK - But I'm not gonna interfere with my Furyan - it is chugging along quite nicely.
Though I will chat with you off-line regarding some of your Furyan "tips & tricks" 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (7/9/21)

I would just like to add this please, 

it is a different thing when it comes to a mech squonk mod, please be careful and make 100% sure the positive of the 510 of the RTA you want to use, protrudes sufficiently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## YzeOne (7/9/21)

vicTor said:


> I would just like to add this please,
> 
> it is a different thing when it comes to a mech squonk mod, please be careful and make 100% sure the positive of the 510 of the RTA you want to use, protrudes sufficiently.



Noted thanks. The RTA’s will be going on the Drone which according to my understanding is not a mechanical mod. I’m completely open to correction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (7/9/21)

YzeOne said:


> Noted thanks. The RTA’s will be going on the Drone which according to my understanding is not a mechanical mod. I’m completely open to correction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



the Drone is not a mech, so that's fine

post some pics of the setup once you ready

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## YzeOne (7/9/21)

vicTor said:


> the Drone is not a mech, so that's fine
> 
> post some pics of the setup once you ready



Will do - tomorrow only though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (7/9/21)

blujeenz said:


> Sure, I dont see why not. I use my Pulse 80w with the Dvarw on occasion, just remember to pull the bottle so you dont squonk the tank out of habit.


Pulling the bottle isn't necessary. 
I used to just twist off the RTA and screw on a RDA and vape on.
The bottle won't push up juice even when pressed. The RTA blocks that channel.


YzeOne said:


> Thank you! I thought as much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YzeOne (7/9/21)

Resistance said:


> Pulling the bottle isn't necessary.
> I used to just twist off the RTA and screw on a RDA and vape on.
> The bottle won't push up juice even when pressed. The RTA blocks that channel.



Thank You. Makes complete sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

